# 4:13 ride quality vs Colnago, '08 Madone



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I am close to pulling the trigger on a 4:13. But my concern is the 'lively' feel will actually seem more fatiguing on longer rides compared to something like an '08 Trek Madone, Colnago CLX, C50 or even Cannondale Synapse Carbon.

Would those who know say the 4:13 ride quality is a bit too stiff or harsh comparitively? The bike felt a lot more 'fun' to ride on a brief test ride. But will I consider that quick steering and responsiveness to be twitchy? I am 50, mostly do recreational/fitness and club rides. I don't race, nor am I looking for the most agressive race geometry. I've been on an '01 Trek 5200 since '01, so I'm somewhat used to geometry that is a bit less forgiving than some of the taller head tube bikes. 

The thing is, I am more excited about scoring this 4:13 in team colors than any other bike I've seen. I just want to feel good in the saddle after 30 - 50 miles. I don't or won't often ride longer than that except for an occasional tour, or Annual century ride (where I am participating, but not racing)

Thanks for helping me decide if the 4:13 ride quality is too 'stiff and harsh', or if maybe that lively feel is what you experience on a higher end frame, but stil comfy enough over nasty arizona potholes and chipseal roads. 

Other options are '08 Trek Madone 5.5 (Dura-ace, or perhaps Cannondale Synapse 1 Carbon/Dura-ace) I did also ride a Colnago CLX that felt quite nice. While it doesn't have the racing lineage of the 4:13, it was really nice too. Thanks!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

trek5200cs said:


> The thing is, I am more excited about scoring this 4:13 in team colors than any other bike I've seen.


Assuming the bike fits, always buy the one that excites you the most. You will regret buying anything else.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a Cannondale Cadd 5 before I got my 4:13. the 4:13 is not near as twitchy. I ride a 50cm, but there was no 50cm when I got my 4:13 only the 46cm compact 52.5 top tube. As far as harshness any small frame is gonna be somewhat harsh because the tubes are shorter and less likly to flex. that said the 4:13 is way more plush than my Cannondale was and you really just think your around corners. a bumpy road is a bumpy road nothing I've ridded has changed that, even my steel bikes. The 4:13 turns heads and just the way mine makes me fell when I'm on it, made it worth every penny. Good luck, hope that helped, it's a tough choice.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

And a Campy group makes it that much better. if you have any questions ask, here's mine and my wifes.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

t262m said:


> And a Campy group makes it that much better. if you have any questions ask, here's mine and my wifes.


That White/Black/Red Team is "IT" Man! Damn that bike gets my motor running! Thanks a lot guys. My LBS is awesome, so I'm sure if I had any issues, or misgivings, they would work with me. I like these guys us much, if not more than any LBS I've ever encountered. So I really want to do business with them too. 

I did run into a friend who knows two women, both with the pink Pinarello paint scheme and he said both of them have complained that their paint faded significantly. Have you had any experience like that at all? Maybe it was a bad batch of paint. (Both bikes came from the same shop)

All that aside, the Team 4:13 decked out in Campy groupo, Campy Carbon Crank, Campy Eurus wheels and Deda Newton stem, bars, Pinarello "flite" saddle is just mind blowing. It makes me want to ride. And for the record, I'll be the guy everyone passes, wondering who the poser is on the race bike, at the back of the pack. Laughs. But hey, as they ride past, they'll probably say; Nice bike! ...and I'll smile and know it was all worth it. 

Any recommendations toward Campy Eurus wheel set, or Kysrium Premium SL (ES version)? Both great wheels. I think the Mavics are just a litle lighter. I am 190 - 200 lbs, The Campy wheels sort of keep that Italian Stallion thing going. But the black and red Kysriums totally meld with the Team paint scheme! Thoughts?


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

my wifes pink hasn't faded but a buddy who does painting says it will if you don't carnuba wax it. never riden the mavics but the campy wheels are bullet proof and they match the bike nicly.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful Bikes!! I wish my wife liked to ride, as I would build here up a Pink Pinarello also. Those are Superb! Good for you! GOOD FOR BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, my wifes a bad ass too all the boys are scared of her.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I put a deposit on a team color 4:13 today! Oh my! We are still sharpening the pencil. Damn it got expensive, but it's the bike I want and have been dreaming about. I love the ride, the color scheme, the Italian bloodlines, all of it. It's got Campy Chorus, Eurus wheels, carbon Chorus crank, Deda Newton Stem, Deda bars (that i might swap for some nice carbon bars), Pinarello labeled Selle Italia Flite saddle, Pinarello house brand post, Look Keo Spring peddles. Team Colors like the one above. OMG I can't believe I am going to spend this much, but no other bike excites me this way. 

Any recommendations whether to stay with the Deda bars, or go with some sort of carbon bar? If so, what about the FSA SLK Carbon low rise bars? Ritchey carbon bars or Easton 70? Thanks!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Sorry for duplicate post, but wanted to share pics of my new pride and joy! It's 68 degrees today! I got the bike home, snapped some pics and now I'm off for a nice 2 hour ride to break her in!

It's going to take a little getting used to the Campy Shifters coming from Shimano for many years. So I hope I love them. If not, I can always try SRAM. I love the Campy Eurus wheels! 

Pinarello 4:13
Campy Chorus Groupo
Campy Eurus Wheels
Vredestein Fortesa tires
FSA K-Force Carbon BarsDeda Newton Stem
Pinarello House brand MOST Carbon post
Selle Flite (Pinarello logo) retro Saddle with Ti Rails
Look Keo Sprint Peddles
Reynolds carbon Bottle cages
Cateye Wireless Computer

Here are some pics as promised! Comments always welcome!


















































































Any comments from riders who switched from Shimano to Campy are welcome. I'm not used to using two shifters yet. Did those who switched to Campy prefer and like it as much or better than Shimano, or was it just different?

Merry Christmas everyone! (But today, especially to me!) Woohoo!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Sweet looking ride! 
How was the ride?


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I am getting used to the Campy Chorus and man, I have to say, the more familiar I become, the more I love it! Shifts are ultra positive, and I love the way I can put some english on the downshift lever. I am also getting used to upshifting from the Drops. I love the way I can slam through a couple gears at once with a longer push. Man! Campy is growing on me! And the Carbon levers, Crank and Rear Deraliuer are works of art!

The steering on the Pinarello is a bit faster than what I'm used to. It corners better than anything I've ever ridden. The ride is lively like steel in a way, but forgiving at the same time. 

The jury is out on the FSA Carbon Force bars. There is a bit of flex in the drops when sprinting, but I still need to give them a few more rides. My Local bike shop said to try them for a while and if I want to switch back to the Deda Newton bars, or something else, I can swap / no charge. 

I might even prefer my FSA K Wings. I got used to the shape of the swell in the corners near the hoods. Maybe I'm just not used to a regular shaped bar. 

All in all, Man am I having fun on my new bike!


----------



## fastmark (Jul 5, 2007)

*F4:13 Smooth Enough*

I have been riding my f413 for the past 6 months. I have raced it, trained on it and ridden 450 miles of the Ride the Rockies ride on her. It is a very race oriented bike however for 50-60 miles it will be quite comfortable enough. Depending on the tire pressure, tires and wheels you use you can significantly impact the ride quality of any bike. That being said the f4:13 is a racer first, however definitely forgiving enough to not beat you up on the 50 to 60 milers..I would definitely recommend this bike

MIF


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

fastmark said:


> I have been riding my f413 for the past 6 months. I have raced it, trained on it and ridden 450 miles of the Ride the Rockies ride on her. It is a very race oriented bike however for 50-60 miles it will be quite comfortable enough. Depending on the tire pressure, tires and wheels you use you can significantly impact the ride quality of any bike. That being said the f4:13 is a racer first, however definitely forgiving enough to not beat you up on the 50 to 60 milers..I would definitely recommend this bike
> 
> MIF


The more I ride it, the more I realize this is really race geometry. the handling is fast, perhaps even twitchy compared to some more relaxed geometries. The stiffness however is there to translate every pedal stroke into forward momentum. I still can't decide whether the more lively road feel is like steel where you feel it, but it is completely forgiving, or whether all the road vibrations will translate into fatigue after a long haul. Weather has been rather unforgiving lately, so I haven't done any rides longer than 30 miles yet. 

I am really growing to love the positive shift aspects of the Campy Chorus though! It is very sweet! I wouldn't say it's necessarily better than Shimano Dura-ace or Ultegra. Just different. But VERY sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the Chorus line of gear too, I have some Record bits but I think the value on the Chorus is great. And you are right the Chorus UT cranks are beautiful, I like the silver Chorus brakes too, for some bikes I am just not sold on the black Record version.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I like the Chorus line of gear too, I have some Record bits but I think the value on the Chorus is great. And you are right the Chorus UT cranks are beautiful, I like the silver Chorus brakes too, for some bikes I am just not sold on the black Record version.


Yeah me too! The Chorus Silver skelonized Brakes look a lot nicer to me. But the UT Carbon cranks are just drop dead gorgeous. Probably last years "Record". This is good stuff! The Carbon rear Deralieur is sweet too! I love this '08 Chorus group!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope my wife never sees that pink Pinarello or I will be rolling around on a Leader next year so I can pay for it!


----------

